# Baby w/ odd little shudders/shivers



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

My 7.5 month DD has started doing these little shudders. It's kind of like a tic. All of a sudden she kind of shivers all over. Then she's fine. It doesn't seem to bother her at all. It's just weird because it's clearly out of her control. Happens once or twice a day. What could this be? Just her individual weirdness and I shouldn't worry?


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ad.php?t=57794
I don't know if you vaccinate or not, but there is a lot of info in the above link.


----------



## azurite (Feb 15, 2006)

Azure did something like that for a little while (only like a week or so) around that time. I think it's part of their nervous system developing. I know that my midwives warned me that he would do that when he was an itty bitty guy and that it was just him developing, and he did (just as they said)...I figured he was doing something of the same later on too. How long has it been going on?


----------



## burm_keep (Oct 31, 2005)

Have you noticed in it coincides with a pee? We are ECing and quite often when DS pees, he'll have a whole body shiver in the middle of it. Quite normal, in fact I've seen it referenced by mutiple ECing moms.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i second the pee-pee shiver. we ec too and dd does a total body shiver sometimes when she urinates. not all of the time, but very often.

hth!


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks folks!

Hey, the pee connection possibility is interesting. I'll try to see if it coincides with a pee. It would be neat if that is the case b/c one reason I have never thought EC would work for me and DD is that I have never noticed any kind of cues when she pees. Hmmm.....

Azurite, it has been going on for just a couple of weeks. I am reassured that you experienced something similar. This seems to be a huge developmental time for DD. She is not crawling yet, but is so much more mobile, seems to have started teething, we have begun to offer solids (tho with little success!), etc - so I'm wondering if there's any connection to there being so much that's new in her life.

MITB, thanks for the link. I've actually seen that post before over in the vax forum. We do vax almost completely on schedule, and though I've done quite a bit of reading, I haven't seen anything to suggest that vaxes would cause this phenomenon. With that said, if this sounds to you like a vax reaction (keeping in mind her last shots were 6 weeks ago), and you have any links that deal with this kind of thing specifically, I would definitely check that out. I've read the vax archives in the past and will do a search in the vax forum once the search function is up and running again (for some reason I haven't been able to access it for a few days).


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrklynMama*

MITB, thanks for the link. I've actually seen that post before over in the vax forum. We do vax almost completely on schedule, and though I've done quite a bit of reading, I haven't seen anything to suggest that vaxes would cause this phenomenon.

949 reports for infantile spasms

12 reports of shudders


----------

